# Attn: Carp fisherman



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Carp Cleaning Video. 

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1528532/how_to_clean_carp_fish/
http://dnr.state.il.us/fish/carpprep.pdf


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I got a couple of thoughts on this. One is that fish didn't seem to have a drop of blood left in him and the other is, I want that guys knife. Man that thing was sharp.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Mean Morone said:


> I got a couple of thoughts on this. One is that fish didn't seem to have a drop of blood left in him and the other is, I want that guys knife. Man that thing was sharp.


that dude is a Wizard with that knife!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

What's the deal with the head? Is that for decoration or something? Guy was pretty slick with the blade!


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

That table needs some bleach!


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

i probably watched that video 10 times just to see him use that master knife.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

symba said:


> That table needs some bleach!


HA!

Did you see the baskets full of carp in the background? Those guys are tough, keeping the roe, and I didn't see one bit of red meat cut away from those pieces of fish, they have to be filled with bones too. Impressive work, but I hope i never go into their restaraunt.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

i have never seen a fish cleaned like that


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

sploosh56 said:


> i have never seen a fish cleaned like that


!!!! WOW me either


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Arabs are all good with knives !


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

You think that's good...check this out:


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Impressive. That carp meat actually looks good.


----------

